# Can't Stand Slob Hunters



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

We bowhunters have terms for certain things, alot like sail boaters have for power boaters, these terms describe things that we use in our slang of our favorite actions. I really got to experience this on Tuesday. I was sitting in my Tree Stand minding my own business, when I looked out to the field, I noticed a group of guys starting to file in to start a push. The funny thing was that I thought they were going to go the other direction, they didn't. They walked by my Truck (They said they didn't see it, I find this hard to believe as there are ******* hunting stickers all over it). They continued up the field to my stand where I was in the process of getting down (8:30 am on Tuesday). I asked if they had written permission to be on the property and they stated that the one guy in the middle of the drive line had it. I went ballistic on them, I am so sick and tired of these no good for nothing SLOB of hunters that think they can ruin a guys hunt just because one of them has permission. I personally know the land owner and he stated he did not know they had a group of guys driving the woods or he would of told them "NO". Anyways, they continued their drive while a stalked of mad to my truck when all of a sudden it sounded like world war 3. Deer were going everywhere. Sorry if this makes you mad but I had to vent. It is frustrating to see the small bucks that I passed up during the Bow season to get bigger, just go to waste because of some incompetant "SLOBS".


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I feel for you Mike. I have been there myself.

I was bowhunting on private property during muzzeloader season some years back when 2 truckloads of guys jump out and start to drive the property I was on. They did not have permission to be there. I saw rifles (not muzzleloaders), semi auto shotguns and muzzleloaders. They were invading. With only a bow, I got down out of the stand and stood in a clearing where they could see me with orange on. By now it was too late anyway, they were all over the place. They took off before I could get a license plate. Ruined my day and my attitude.

Good luck, keep at it. In a few weeks the deer will settle down. Maybe that big one will amble by. My buddy killed a big deer the last weekend of the season a few years ago (bow- late January) tending a yearling doe. You never know.


----------



## Patriot1 (Sep 24, 2008)

i am always excited when gun season is over


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I understand you frustration. There have been guys from Cleveland on the property I hunt. This is the fourth consecutive day they have pushed out the property. By tomorrow, there probably won't be much in the area due to all the pushing.

We bow hunted this property all fall and had high hopes. I do gun hunt, but I stay in the stand all day rather than drive. It's frustrating due to the fact that these guys never bow hunt, show up the first morning of gun season, and continue to push all week until they all have their tags filled. I could go on and on, but I am only getting more angry.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Why not carry a cel phone when you are hunting to call the local game warden as well as the landowner. Get out of the stand and hurry to where their vehicles are parked and get the license number(s) plus note the time, date and number of individuals you observed.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Most of the gents we have problems with driving our hunting area in Harrison are from Holmes cty! Of course, the locals do it too-they "live there", thus they feel they can pretty much do as they please! It's not just a 'regional problem'.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

I do carry a cell phone with me, unfornately, since I do not own the property I can not have them arrested for trespassing. That was the first question when I called 3 years ago. I now have the land owners number to call if it happens again. That worst thing about the whole thing is I shot a Doe yesterday evening so now my daughter wants to go, but I am afriad to take her because of all the idiots out there.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats exactly why I sit this week out. I only bowhunt, I have no interest in gun hunting here in Ohio. I'll wait until next week and start hitting it hard again.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i once took part in a drive hunt with some locals down by rt 77 and rt 70 . they used 30/30 and other long guns and after the first drive the got some 12 oz. refreshment, and then put on another drive close by. they had permission but i did not like the idea of someone w/ a 30/30 walking and possibly shooting toward me. ine of the other guys was using an m1 /30cal.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree with you 100&#37; big mike. I would love to be part of a drive, but I want to do it right. With permission and people I know and trust. If anyone wasn't legal, I would turn them in myself. I believe firmly in our right and priviledge to hunt, but we need to be safe, responsible, law-abiding, rational hunters who respect the land and others rights in the process.

It is after all, a PRIVILEDGE and I thank the Lord everyday for the ability and opportunity to enjoy our resources. Be safe guys.


----------



## luv2fish (May 18, 2006)

I always get written permission, I always run into people who don't when they walk up on me in my stand. It has happened every year, during bow and gun seasons. This year's excuse was they were tracking a deer at 5:30 in the afternoon that they had arrowed the day before. It was about 60 degrees. The last guy, the saturday before gun season, spotted me and turned around. You worked hard to find a place, get permission, scout it out, put up stands, and you must factor in that some other @#[email protected] is hunting it without permission. I stopped putting up stands because these tresspassers were using my stands. Now that takes big ones. I only use a climber now.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Shortdrift..&..Big Mike...You are right the land owner has to be the one to call the warden on trespassers...Had the Warden walk up on me and a buddy...I told him I couldn't believe ******* called him on me...He said ******* owen this property I told him Yes...His reply was They wern't the party who called..After we talked for a little while...Said you have a nice day...Drove up to the farm as he drove by blew the horn and waved...I knew who called and they didn't own the farm...I had a run in with there son in law years earlier.
...elkhtr...Don't go hunting in Pa.The First and second Sat..There nuts...Hunt a private farm back off the main road...As you said here they come pick-up truck loads of them ...jumped out and started a drive..crossed three farms and a tree farm that was in sight of me...they couldn't cared less...Screwed up my day real quickGOOD HUNTING GUYS....:!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

This is my first year deer hunting, well this is my first year hunting period. I do not own any kind of bow but plan on buying one. My point is there are alot and I mean alot of people that should never ever have the right to own a firearm let alone shoot one. My first hunt ever was at Resthaven for pheasant, not too bad I only saw 2 other guys and they were cool and respected the area I was hunting. Then I thought it would be a good idea for me and a buddy of mine to go there on Thanksgiving..... bad idea there were people everywhere, I really wanted to hunt so I decided to have a go at it anyways. There was a long line of guys waiting to go into the field and I am talking about 40 to 50 guys. We started to enter the field and kicked up a bird and WWIII broke out and about 6 guys peppered this bird. We continued to walk when another bird was kicked up and I took a shot and missed so I shot again this time I hit it, the bird went down about 20 feet away from me by the time I walked over there somebody else had already picked it up!! Then I turned around and there were people shooting in front of me behind me, next to me and it scared the crap out of me and said that it was time to go. Then I excidedly wait for deer gun season. What sucks is I am forced to hunt public land, what a joke now I see why bowhunters look foward to the end of gunseason, most of these guys are not hunters they just show up try to drive a few deer, in the mean time pissing me off while I try to still hunt the area I had scouted out for months. I didn't see a single deer and I sat for hours and hours for days tried different spots still nothing. Unless I can find private land to hunt I prob wont gun hunt anylonger. I plan on saving my pennies and buying a bow!!! Sorry for the on and on complaining, I just needed to vent.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have this same thing happening around me.Its always the same excuse "the guy im hunting with dropped me off and said to walk this way.He has written permission."These guys down the road will literally throw a guy out every 50 yards and tell them just start walking.Sometimes ill see 15 guys in the back of the truck.One year though I was on a stand and the guy was almost running through the woods by me.He just waved and said "were driving this be ready".I was so po'd I just sit there and not 5 minutes after he went over the hill a 11 point came running from almost the exact spot i seen the driver last,lol.I got him hes on the wall.I almost crapped myself that he slipped by them.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

:! ...Sometimes it is a good thing that works in your favor..The smart old bucks sometimes double back past the drivers...It's just that these drives put every deer on alert through out the whole area...The drives I have been on and seen are noisy...Run deer run.....C.L....:!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I personally don't care for drive hunting but as long as it's done legally and with landowner permission it doesn't bother me. The driver's have inadvertantly put venison in my freezer on numerous occasions. It isn't just the wily ol' bucks that sneak out behind the guys pushing - after the first day the does and young bucks wise up in a hurry also. I've taken some nice deer by still hunting areas that had just been driven by the sprinters - the deer often let them walk right one by and will sneak out behind them.


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Hey DaleM W.T. @#$%&!  

You'll be hard pressed to find any threads that are posted just to complain or bitch about a subject.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

It's part of hunting and its a part that I enjoy I love to drive deer. You never know what is going to come out. It exciting hell I get back in shape walking the hills on Athens and Nelsonville and the people that we have gotten deer for that are still hunting a ridge or two passed us is uncountable so if you know anything about anything you should be happy that there are poeple out the that aren't lazy and will get out and move the deer in good weather and bad. 

Of course it has to be done in a safe manner and a legal one. I hunt public land and you have to expect it the usually starting on Tues or weds. So if you hunt public land quit whining and get on bored or get out of the way, go sit on a ridge.

This past year we hunted next to some guys from Toledo one group of 8 and another of 5. by tuesday evening the group of 8 had one doe down we a group of 2 had 1 doe down long story short the group of 5 had only seen 2 deer. We invited them to drive with us on weds. morning they were leaving at noon. At noon they had 2 nice bucks and said that they had the best time ever. It was safe and it produces They said that they would be back next year. The group of 8 went home with 2 does point is when its cold and craps and they are bedding down U have to beat the bush.

Now I bow hunt like to still hunt but there is a time and place for everything I do hate that every tom dick and harry that owns a gun comes out. 
There is a saying "to each the own" who are we to judge as long as its safe and legal.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

wildman said:


> It's part of hunting and its a part that I enjoy I love to drive deer. You never know what is going to come out. It exciting hell I get back in shape walking the hills on Athens and Nelsonville and the people that we have gotten deer for that are still hunting a ridge or two passed us is uncountable so if you know anything about anything you should be happy that there are poeple out the that aren't lazy and will get out and move the deer in good weather and bad.
> 
> Of course it has to be done in a safe manner and a legal one. I hunt public land and you have to expect it the usually starting on Tues or weds. So if you hunt public land quit whining and get on bored or get out of the way, go sit on a ridge.
> 
> ...


OK Wildman. I have to get in on this one. First of all, my main problem with the big driving groups is that they shoot everything they see, Fawns, Does, Button Bucks, Trees, Hunters, Cars. The idiots up here always wound a ton of deer. They wounded 4 in the drive on me alone. Yes some deer made it through, but they didn't recover a single deer that they wounded. These guys are like a bad John Wayne Movie, shooting everything they see, lobbing bullets through the air just to get the deer to slow down. Some people that organize drives are very successful, I used to hunt that way myself, until I became a bow hunter. These morons up here don't respect the land, people, or the deer. Now that you got me fired up. There is a way to push deer, you just can't run through a woods and shoot at them when they are running around.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Although I have no proof I would bet that 99.9% of the guys shooting at running deer have never practiced shooting at moving targets - thus the large amount of wounded deer that drives produce. Some of the deer i've seen recovered on drives were only found because they had 2 or 3 of their legs either broken or blown off. I've found numerous deer over the years not found by drive hunters because if it doesn't fall right after the shot they assume they missed and don't bother to look for a blood trail.

I'd be all for allowing hunters to legally tag a deer shot by another hunter if it meant that a group of drivers put their sharpest and most talented shotgunners on post and let the once a year gunslingers do the hiking.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Seaturd...big mike...You both have it down pat...I hate those drives ...charge through the woods...yelling screaming like a wild crazy indian...A well planed drive can produce but it has to be carried out in a rationalized way....It will be settled when you guys go back to bow hunting...GOOD HUNTING TO YOU ALL...C.L...:!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Seaturd I agree And some people may not bother to look But as The Toledo story goes on they were in the woods before the drive was over 9 which I didn't like but Ive hunted with the same guys for years. The Toledo guys were new but they were just fine to hunt with. the two days that we drive deer we wounded none and landed 6. call us studs or just lucky what ever. We checked for blood on and counted every shot. Yes I'm sure there are guys that may not.
There are guys that still hunt and stand hunt that may not.

BIG Mike whats that suppose to mean "Then I became a bow hunter" Are you now Inferior now that you have become a bow hunter. I've been bow hunting for over 20 years and if you are new at it I under stand I thought I was cool. Then I matured into an all around hunter. enjoying all aspects of hunting including deer drives and so on. so get of the high horse. you may have been influenced in a negative way but the are people that have driven deer for years and understand that there is a common goal to archive. If all done right it unbelievable how well it works. But as I say " to each their own"
But the deer weren't just put on this earth for BOW HUNTERS. I see your from Finney town and it's flat and that spells danger I hunt the hills and its all about the set up. I mean on disrespect but some people thing that bow hunting is the gods way. My advise is to hunt every thing all different ways. Duck hunt upland game hunt rabbit hunt its an experience not always the kill.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

It must be the same all over Ohio during gun season. Around here people have been driving deer forever.(some better than others)
On the private land that I hunt the owners like to see deer taken because
of crop damage and as they told me does eat just as much as bucks do.

I have found that you won't get much competition during bow season but when it comes to gun season every one is in the woods every where. Having seen this for the last 30+ years I stopped complaining about it and use it to my benefit. I have even joined groups of drivers myself. It's the way they have been brought up (most don't bow hunt) and for the most part they are not selfish (they would like to see every one get a deer) and alot of them will continue to come and walk after they bagged thier own.

When I first saw this deer driving I couldn't believe that people weren't killed every year from it but no one around here has ever been shot doing it. And as for the farmers around here they will not stop thier neibors for driving through even though they did not get written permission.

I guess the only way you could change things would be to buy property, post it and only give permission to whom you want to hunt there and of course patrol it and call the law when your violated.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Seems that drinking all night and driving deer , running thru the woods screaming go together . You need look no further than deer gun season as why hunters have a bad name with most of the public . Most of the hunters that drink and drive deer see nothing wrong with it they know no other way to hunt .
I have seen the guys driving deer with a beer in one hand and a loaded gun in the other . Only thing you can hope for is that they all shoot each other and thin their rank and file out .


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

wildman said:


> Seaturd I agree And some people may not bother to look But as The Toledo story goes on they were in the woods before the drive was over 9 which I didn't like but Ive hunted with the same guys for years. The Toledo guys were new but they were just fine to hunt with. the two days that we drive deer we wounded none and landed 6. call us studs or just lucky what ever. We checked for blood on and counted every shot. Yes I'm sure there are guys that may not.
> There are guys that still hunt and stand hunt that may not.
> 
> BIG Mike whats that suppose to mean "Then I became a bow hunter" Are you now Inferior now that you have become a bow hunter. I've been bow hunting for over 20 years and if you are new at it I under stand I thought I was cool. Then I matured into an all around hunter. enjoying all aspects of hunting including deer drives and so on. so get of the high horse. you may have been influenced in a negative way but the are people that have driven deer for years and understand that there is a common goal to archive. If all done right it unbelievable how well it works. But as I say " to each their own"
> But the deer weren't just put on this earth for BOW HUNTERS. I see your from Finney town and it's flat and that spells danger I hunt the hills and its all about the set up. I mean on disrespect but some people thing that bow hunting is the gods way. My advise is to hunt every thing all different ways. Duck hunt upland game hunt rabbit hunt its an experience not always the kill.



OK Wildman. Where do I start. I started this thread because of the slobs down here in Finney land as you call it. What I was pointing out was that I used to drive deer also, until I started bow hunting, then I learned about how to sit and wait. My problem with the deer drives "FOR YOU INFORMATION" is that if there are hunters still hunting a woods, don't bring your stupid driving buddies through the woods and ruin someones hunt that has been ther all morning. If you want to go drive deer I could care less, all I am saying is I don't want any idiots walking through the woods shooting everything that moves when I am still hunting in there. It is all about respect for the other hunters, these morons down here in FINNEY don't respect anything. That is what I was venting about. Don't get your panties in a bunch just because you drive deer. If you do it right it can be successful.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

You know Its funny. I am probably as guilty as any but If something is said that doesn't sit well with another persons way of hunting people "get there panies in a bunch" I feel that most of us feel the same way that. That its the people that are disrespectful hunt illegal hunt without permission and so on are what bothers all of us. Those of us that hunt right should band together instead of getting upset about the little differences that we have as hunters


Down in Cincinnati people that bow hunt and I hear this from a lot of people frown on a guy that gets excited about gun season. It urks me, for me as a kid there was deer camp, and I would get excited about it. Now with all the high #'s of deer its become a dieing tradition. and frowned upon. Its a soar subject with me. For deer camp is something that brings family and friends together in ways that it doesn't in to many other ways in normal hunting and in life. 

And yes idiots will ruin thing for everyone, as grandfather us to say "you can't fix stupid" And we have to deal with it every day.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I also have a serious dislike for slob hunters. I talked to a guy 2 days ago who was so excited about his buck. It was a shooter in my opinion. I happened to ask how many times he shot at it, he said, "well, my buddy and I shot 17 times. We hit it 3, two in the hind quarters and one in the liver". 17 times! I couldn't believe it. 

Also saw a nice buck walking through an open field on the 2nd day of gun season. Well, walking is a stretch, it was limping badly and you could tell it was disoriented. It was the middle of the afternoon in a wide open field. It was injured hard to tell how many times and, if it survived the rest of gun week, will probably die a painful death from its wounds.

I love to bowhunt. I am not superior to gun hunters. It is just a one shot, one kill mentality. I had numerous running shots at deer this season, and did not take them. I am not too comfortable of throwing lead at a running deer.

To each their own, but I will be glad when January gets here.

Lg_mouth


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm ready for muzzy season for that's my gun of choice and yea I know what you mean about throwing lead I have seen some wounded in my area. I wish in the hunting safety course that the odnr provides that they would open up a chapter in proper deer drive techniques maybe that would open up the eyes of young and old hunters on the ill effects of improper drive and its effect on taking bad shots in any type of hunting being bow, gun or slingshots lol. They may for its been years since I have attended one.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

How many of these slobs actually follow any of the rules that are taught in hunter safety!

Lg_mouth


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

My 2 cents worth. The state should make gun hunters shoot from elevated stationary stands unless physically unable to climb, then a stationary ground blind should be used. The reasons I have are.

1. If you need to herd your deer to kill them go to a high fence preserve.
2. All the slob hunters who go from block to block without a stitch of permission.
3. Jack wads lobbing 1oz. slugs across open fields at running deer 200 yards away. How many homes get hit every year by stray slugs because of that!
4. Deer hunting is suppose to be a one on one sport. You against a deer.
5. The inability of most drive hunters to pass at inferior deer because they rush a shot at any deer that breaks cover.

The list could go on, and on. By making shooters stationary, it would eliminate most trespassing. Not all. It would enable the guy in the next block to actually be able to concentrate on his hunt, not who is coming in behind him shooting. Last but not least if drive hunters are hunting for meat at all cost, call the Sheriff and have them put you on the list for road kills. It is cheaper in the long run. The hunting experience is more than just the kill. If you don't understand that you aren't a true outdoors man. I've said my piece so go ahead and tell me how full of Sh!t I am. In the mean time, I'll keep hunting deer every October/Early Nov. that way I'm done before the zoo opens up every 1st Monday after Thanksgiving. Good luck, and remember to DUCK!!

Kevin


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Capt. Kev . . . you are sooooo full of sh!t i dont even know where to start!! lol, jk.

I figure I'll probably open a can of worms here with this post, but what the heck, its been a while.

I don't totally disagree with what you said and to be honest, I only read your post in this thread . 

I have been driving deer for probably 10 - 12 years in Paulding and Defiance counties. With my job and little opportunity around Columbus, I dont have the time to bow hunt during most years - allthough it is my favorite deer hunting. So my deer season is the gun week and extra weekend and muzzleloader. Ive always hunted because it was what I grew up doing. Its what my grandparents did, its what my dad taught me, its what I want to teach my kids. In fact when my group gets together to push during gun season, some years its the only time we all see each other. Spending those days together hunting is the experience, as well as the kill. I do hunt and fish for food, but I'll be the first one to tell you that it would be cheaper if I stopped buying all this crap for hunting and fishing and just went out to eat every night! In fact a lot of what I kill and catch goes to my family members who have a very tight budget around home. So that drastically drives up the price for what I personally put on my table. 

Over the years I've gotten a lot of flak about driving deer, most of it is the result of hunters who have no respect for others and / or have no common sense. If you are one of these guys, you'll never hunt with our group, we dont care who you are (family, friend, whoever). We get signed permission from every land owner, EVERY year. This is a huge pain in the a$$, but we follow the law. We respect all the property, dont drive in the fields or lanes unless we have permission and even if we do, we dont unless its dry or frozen. We pick up after ourselves and we put safety first. We're not shot lobbers, if you dont have the shot, dont take it. Thats not to say we dont miss, some guys just cant hit the broad side of a barn if they were standing in the barn! I think if you hunted with us though, you would be surprised of the deer that are shot, how well the shot placement is. Hunting in Defiance and Paulding is quite different than other counties. Most sections are 1 or 2 square miles and the woods is likely small and right dab in the middle. Its a lot of walking and you can see those deer for miles. In 90&#37; of the properties we hunt, there is no chance that your shot could hit anything but the dirt or trees. If there ever is a possibility, someone who knows that area well will take that side (when pushing) or post. 

Also, If I was a betting man, I would bet that we make a lot of other hunters in that area happy because we constantly have the deer moving. In fact, every year the road hunters follow us which will really P you off. Who's giving who the bad rap there?? 

What I'm getting at is before we discount something all together, lets consider that reasons why we feel the way we do about it. I dont think there is anything at all wrong with pushing, and I think alot of people would agree with me, but its all the people out there who dont follow the law and have no respect that have caused us to have such a negative attitude about it. I can think of a lot of positive things about it. 

Now I am convinced that it should not take place on public property - thats wayyyyyyyy too dangerous in my mind.

Can I compare this to me saying that you shouldn't be able to fish while under power???  

Later dude, hope to see you this spring!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have stated on this and other forums in the past that one simple rule would HELP eliminate many of these problems:

Single shot only during gun season. 

Sure, there would be those that broke the law as they do now by loading up 5-6 slugs instead of 3. We can never stop those that will do as they please, however MOST people try to obey the laws and would comply. Make it a VERY stiff fine for those caught breaking the law - say $1,000.

There will be guys complain that they "need" that 2nd & 3rd shot in case they make a bad hit on the first shot. I don't buy this either - I've killed a lot of deer in my 19 years of hunting and only had to shoot a couple more than once (bow or gun) and could have done so EVERY with a single shot. I typically hunt with a blackpowder rifle anyway as it is just a personal preference that I love to shoot blackpowder.

One shot typically means a "better" shot. You will see more patience and the number of "let it fly" shots disppear. Young hunters would learn the value of the "one shot, one kill" mentality while coming up and it would stick with them as they hunt on their own when they get older.

No, this wouldn't be an end-all solution, but I think we would see a large improvement over what we have now.

When my son is old enough to start shooting and hunting deer you can bet he will be using a nice single shot. I'll get him started on the single shot and the bow as soon as he expresses the interest and get him started off with the right perspective.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

They have already lowered the slug rule to three. I think that is sufficient enough. I am a one shot, one kill kind of guy, but I do have three slugs in my gun at all times. Look, we can complain all we want, but really we can't do anything about things we can't control. Just worry about yourself. I share the same feelings as many of you, but I don't get bent out of shape about it because I can't do anything about it.

Besides, bad shots will be made. In my 20 years of hunting, I have shot two deer that I never recovered. Yes, it bothered me, but I learned from my experiences. Everyone will make a bad shot at some point and that goes for all of you.

Quit worrying about everyone else and just worry about yourselves! It will make your lives a heck of a lot easier.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

"If you've never missed a deer, you're not shooting enough!" - Hank Parker


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Erie Angler, How you been?? Boy did you miss out some awesome duck/goose whackin' this year. I understand what your saying. I really do. The problem I have is the 98% of guys who DON'T hunt the way you guys do. Spring is not far away, and stuff like this will be a mute point then. Bust a biggen'.

Kevin


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

My group of hunters stand hunt till 9 a.m., then we eat breakfast, then we drive for the rest of the day.

We don't run through the woods hooppin and hollerin and shooting anything that moves. When you are a driver, you are also a hunter. We walk very slowly and quietly through the woods, always keeping in mind where the standers are. We have a safety meeting every morning to make sure all of us keeps each others well being in mind. We let the forkhorns, spikes, and small basketed bucks walk, as well as does with yearlings. We only hunt on the property that we have permission to do so. We know that two other guys have permission to hunt on one of the tracts of land we drive. If their vehicles are there on a certain day, we pass on that drive.

Our nicest bucks are usually harvested by the drivers, not the standers.

Singling out or bashing a legal way of hunting is idiotic.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

It wasn't that I was bashing a legal means. Trespassing, hunting without permission, and the likes are not legal means. Shooting at running deer in open fields, is a low percentage kill, and a good way to kill somebody. Unfortunately, The sobs have painted a bad picture, and to be quite honest, if you would take a minute to step back, and forget you gun hunt, and just look at the way many many gun hunters go about their hunts, I think you would have to agree with why many of us feel the way we do. I'm not against gun season what so ever as long it's done legally, ethically, and safely. It's just that I think some things should be done to control the possibility of Joe Idiot screwing it up for everyone, or killing somebody.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

What about driving deers during bow season????? 

I do hate "slob" hunters. There are so many people out there that give us all a bad name. In fact, you want to get something started, lets talk about all these city folk, liberalls, who want to take our guns ....... All those people that just don't understand that for a lot of us, this is a way of life, a huge part of life, it brings generations and generations of family and friends together. 

I could go on forever about this one, but it is going no where good.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

I have viewed this site for a long time, but the first thing I have to say is shame on all of you who are disrespecting our love of the outdoors. This thread is one of the most useless this I have ever read. To warrant the thought of people in our situation who are losing our priviledelges to hunt and fish on a daily basis to bicker about the right way to hunt or fish is absolutlely unfound. We are standing on a platform where peolple in this country want to take away our constitional rights everyday to hunt and fish, but yet all that can be said is that we are worried about the way the next sportsman carries his business. Yes there are the outcasts: and to them I say lets ban together and let a game warden handle their situation. But for the remainder of us sportsman , its time to let us ban together and stop focusing on what is trivial.

To the man who started this post, Yes, I do undrestand your frustrations about the ruining of your hunt. I too do enjoy the tranquilty of a good bowhunt. In my mind there is nothing better to escape the day to day b.s. that we all must endure But, you must realize that there is a vast majority who still enjoy the comradire of a deer drive and the storus that go along with deer camp. I for one am trying to pass along in this world of video games and MTV to my son these virtues. I learned along time ago of the importance of good friends and old stories of this nature.

So in final thought, I wish to god for all of us sortsman, who oviously love what we do, please stop the unneeded fighting unmongst ourselves and try to teach the next generation about or way of life. Have a Merry Christmas to all (yes I said it) and lets catch some fish and harvest some deer in 09, Al


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Could not have been said better.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Angler ss said:


> Could not have been said better.


I agree.

I would also like to point out that Het's group knows how to drive deer the right way.


----------



## jac0225 (Dec 7, 2008)

Gun season and the Red Head are allergic to each other. A lot of you are clearly great people and very safe, however, too many toads out shooting at movement could ruin my post hunting dinner and it just aint worth it.
 
JC out


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

idontknow, you seem to have struck a nerve, so to speak. As the public pheasant hunts go, they are all an idiot fest. Why the state doesn't do a lottery drawing for them is beyond me. I've heard so many stories about dogs and their "sportsmen" fighting, dogs, people and cars being shot at these "events", that it seems hard to beleive nobody has been killed. The state releases those "wild" pheasants, and it's a real ******** on release day. Kinda like the guys in WVa following the trout hatchery trucks. It is an event that seems to bring out the worst of the hunting community. They all want something for free, and damn you for getting in the way. Pheasants are a non-native species, and the state has no buisiness raising, or releasing them, other than to say Ohio has "wild" pheasants, in order to bolster license sales. Instead, they should be focused on re-establishing, in acceptable numbers, our quail and grouse, but they don't hold the "mystique" of a pheasant.

As far as deer hunting, if you are on a stand bow hunting, and along comes 5 guys with 10 beagles rabbit hunting, or a squirrel hunter comes and sets down 100 yds from you, are you going to become anti-rabbit and squirrel hunting? Public ground is just that, public. I've been fortunate enough to have always had private land to hunt and roam freely, stand, still and drive hunting. I can tell you, after a few days of open season, even pressure from bow hunting, can turn deer nocturnal, and the only way to get them moving is by driving. I know a group of guys who even drive during the late part of bow season, and they kill deer that otherwise wouldn't have been.

As far as SOB hunters go, SOB's exist in every activity. Unfortunately, they can't make laws outlawing stupid, or poor marksmenship. I read replies on here about drunks with guns. If you see a "sportsman" drinking beer and carrying a gun, and you don't report it, you are just as much the problem as he is. If you see someone hunting from the road, or without permission, and do nothing, who is at fault? You are. As long as these people can get away with it, they are going to continue, so forfeit that days hunt, and do something about it. There are SOB bowhunters as well. With camo and climbing tree stands, they can trespass seemingly at will. I've tried, unsuccesfully,to chase some of these individuals down. Try chasing someone wearing camo in the woods. From the tree, they can see you coming, and get a good head start. Or, try owning land that you watch a good buck on for a while, just waiting for the chance, only to have him disappear, and re-appear in the pictures at the check in station.

As far as the post here about only using single shots, consider this. The 3 shot rule was lobbied by anti-hunting groups, and the logic goes like this: an actual study determined that 90&#37; of hunting accidents/fatalities occured on the 4th and 5th shot, therefore by limiting the hunter to 3 shots, we have greatly reduced the risk. Now, in 10 years, another study is going to say 90% of accidents/fatalities occur on the 2nd or 3rd shot, so we are going to use single shots and muzzleloaders. Now a new study says that 100% of accidents occur on the 1st shot, so, why don't we just stop the killing, and save the poor bambi like deer? Before the 3 shot rule, hunting was still safer, by the numbers, than high school sports, so why don't we eliminate school sports? Because that would do nothing to further the dis-arming of the American people. I could go on and on about this, but I think you get the jist.

The last thing we, as a hunting community need, is division among our ranks. When we start supporting eliminating certain hunting methods, remember, yours could be next.................................


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

I wasn't going to post again on this thread but with the latest of the posts, I feel that I need to let everyone here know my point, because I started this whole stupid thing. First of all "I Fish" it is SLOB hunters, no I didn't make a spelling error there. Yes I have problems spelling but not that word. Second, my reason for posting this was because I truly feel that if you think 30 guys driving a 20 acre woods and shooting up the deer, wounding them, is hunting, then I guess I don't know the meaning of hunting. I call hunting the method or methods of fair chase. I enjoy bowhunting because it is more of a challenge and is more secluded then gun hunting. I do Gun hunt as well, I am going out this weekend. My problem with these "DRIVERS" is this; if you are going to shoot at something, just don't throw a bunch of lead at it and wound it just to say you got a shot off. This method of hunting helps nobody, hunters and nonhunters alike. I know when you read this you'll get all defensive, but please read and comprehend my first post as I posted. Yes, for your info, I was on Private Land not Public, as stated in your second paragraph. I am a pheasant hunter and I am proud that my father and grandfather taught me how to pheasant hunt. If I was hunting public land I wouldn't complian about people as everyone has rights on those properties. My comlpiant on the whole issue is with Tresspassing, bad shooting, over bearing drive hunters, if you are not one of them then get over yourself.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I apologize, as I read the wrong post thinking it was the original, hence why it was addressed towards idontknow. That being said, the response I gave was directed toward the many other replies.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

As I said earlier and will state again. Many people on this site get defensive. As Big Mike states as the rest of us will I would hope agree. None of us likes trespassers, bad shooting and over baring drivers. My defense was the method of driving and I apologize for my self getting defensive. Some of the blogs were right on, when stated that we need to ban together and agree that those things stated above are disliked. We need to expect that when hunting on public land, its public so expect the worst. There are always other people out there that give hunters a bad name.

I've Pheasant hunt for years on public hunting land and have never had a bad hunt. The only thing that I don't like is the amount of hunters and the amount of inexperienced hunters that are out there. It used to be that way during deer season but now with the abundance of deer the people that travel to the eastern part of Ohio has gone down which has dropped the amount of inexperienced hunters. They just hunt at home. Pheasant and Quail as we all know were in large #'s in the early 70's and the winter of 76 decimated the #'s if they were native I do not know and Yes I wish the grouse #'s would rebound. get the foresters to start clear cutting and kill the coyotes. 

Again I think that we all agree about crappy hunters but just because certain legal methods are not what we like doesn't mean that its bad. So smile life's to short to get all worked up. Good luck this weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

Well said Wildman


----------

